# You favorite family timeshare



## swift (Jul 24, 2009)

When I see people post this question inevitably I see a lot of responses for the East Coast.  How about the West Coast. Where is your favorite family timeshare and why?


----------



## VictorB (Jul 24, 2009)

swift said:


> When I see people post this question inevitably I see a lot of responses for the East Coast. How about the West Coast. Where is your favorite family timeshare and why?


 
Absolutley it is Marriott's Ko 'Olina property in North Shore Oahu. The property has three fantastic pools in addition to man made lagoons - no nasty waves to topple over the kidlets. We purchased site unseen and locked off our 2 BR mountain view unit. Spent one week in the master suite and the second week in an ocean view at Marriott Maui Ocean Club. 

The more remote location of Ko 'Olina was very family friently - not the "hub bub" of Waikiki but close enough to visit. We did the obligatory Pearl Harbor tours and the famous "flea market" at Aloha Stadium but were glad to get out of the traffic and crowds to return to Ko 'Olina. The newest pool has a water slide, up about twenty stairs - the kids could not get enough of this. They also have a waterfall in the jacuzzi where you can sit under the hot water, beating on your back like a swedish massage therapist. All in all, we are delighted with our purchase. 

Since Disney is under development right next door, 2010/2011 plus the new marketplace shops will make this a real destination resort!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 24, 2009)

Our family has enjoyed immensely the many exchanges we've done at Eagle Crest in Oregon.  We always got three units in a row and took lots of friends with us. We had a great time every time.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2009)

For us, the entire (extended) family agrees: Warner Springs Ranch located in NE San Diego County.  We use it for both 'couples escape' and for large, multi-unit 'family gatherings.'  A wonderful destination resort with a wide range of activities:  horseback riding, golf, glider rides, hiking, painting, nature center, kid's crafts, ... soaking in the hot springs and more (or _less_ if you wish).


----------



## swift (Jul 24, 2009)

rhonda said:


> For us, the entire (extended) family agrees: Warner Springs Ranch located in NE San Diego County.  We use it for both 'couples escape' and for large, multi-unit 'family gatherings.'  A wonderful destination resort with a wide range of activities:  horseback riding, golf, glider rides, hiking, painting, nature center, kid's crafts, ... soaking in the hot springs and more (or _less_ if you wish).




What timeshare company is this affiliated with?


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2009)

swift said:


> What timeshare company is this affiliated with?


Exchange Company?  II


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Favorites*



swift said:


> When I see people post this question inevitably I see a lot of responses for the East Coast.  How about the West Coast. Where is your favorite family timeshare and why?



#1 choice for us is Lawrence Welk in Escondido.  Several pools, crafts in Rec.center, easy driving distance to San Diego and the beach.  Longer trip to Disney, Universal, Knott's.  Relaxing Resort on golf course.  We like the older villas the best for comfort.
#2 Eagle Crest in Oregon.  If you like outdoors there is lots to do in the area.
#3 Bass Lake near yosimite.
Bart


----------



## eal (Jul 24, 2009)

Our family and extended family members love Pacific Shores Nature Resort on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Elan (Jul 24, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Our family has enjoyed immensely the many exchanges we've done at Eagle Crest in Oregon.  We always got three units in a row and took lots of friends with us. We had a great time every time.



  Another vote for Eagle Crest.  Even though it's an older resort, it's just done right:  3 golf courses, 6 pools, splash park, bike rentals, tennis courts (in and out), racquetball, organized kids activities, etc.  The units themselves are townhouse units (no upstairs or downstairs neighbors, 4 units per "block"), that either face toward the GC with about 20yds of lawn between the course and the units for the kids to play on, or toward the Deschutes River.  Every unit has it's own storage locker in front for skis, bikes, golf clubs, pool toys, etc.  

  The thing I really like about Eagle Crest is that our family is equally comfortable hanging at the resort all day, or getting out and seeing the surrounding sights all day.  That characteristic is the sign of a great resort, IMO.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

*Clear Lake*

My sister and her family of 3 teenagers just returned from a week at the II 5 star Worldmark Clear Lake (California) and absolutely loved it.  

Here is what she loved:
beautiful spotless unit with her own balcony and deck and very well stocked
pool
lake
lighted tennis courts - they played every night
video game parlor on site - especially loved by one of her sons! and free!
lots of stuff to do - they fished, rented a pontoon boat, visited the water slide, walked a lot
loved the flat screen TVs in the unit
LOVED the fact that the Von's grocery store in the village priced groceries the same as at home - no resort rip off.
plenty of clean working grills - they grilled a lot for dinner.

She already has me checking dates for her for next year...

Ann


----------



## Barbeque (Jul 24, 2009)

Carlsbad Inn


----------



## DianneL (Jul 25, 2009)

Pahio Shearwater, Princeville, Hawaii


----------



## chellej (Jul 25, 2009)

Pagosa Springs Colorado - lots of outdoors activities - rafting, fishing, hiking, hot springs, Trains, Mesa Verde, etc,,,,,

Winterpark/Fraser Colorado - again lots of outdoor activities, RMNP


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Our favorite is the Ridge Tahoe in Lake Tahoe where we now own two weeks.:whoopie: 

 Love Lake Tahoe and have been going there since I was a child back in the fifties. 

 We traveled many places and found the Ridge to be one of the best and a top choice for us. So much that after owning the Tower unit when it was first built and leaving timesharing for about ten years we returned and bought again.

 Not one regrett in our choice and go there every year! 


 PHIL


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 25, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> My sister and her family of 3 teenagers just returned from a week at the II 5 star Worldmark Clear Lake (California) and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Here is what she loved:
> beautiful spotless unit with her own balcony and deck and very well stocked
> ...



I assume you are talking about the WM at Nice, CA on Clear Lake. You are the first person I have seen that had anything good to say about Clear Lake. In fact we had a long thread on TUG a few years ago about how bad Clear Lake was. We stopped at Nice and spotted the WM there. Our first thought was why in the world would anybody put a timeshare there. The whole area was very run down with a lot of scary looking people hanging around. Maybe it has changed though I doubt it.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 25, 2009)

*My BAD!!!!  Wrong resort!!!*



John Cummings said:


> I assume you are talking about the WM at Nice, CA on Clear Lake. You are the first person I have seen that had anything good to say about Clear Lake. In fact we had a long thread on TUG a few years ago about how bad Clear Lake was. We stopped at Nice and spotted the WM there. Our first thought was why in the world would anybody put a timeshare there. The whole area was very run down with a lot of scary looking people hanging around. Maybe it has changed though I doubt it.



John - thank you so much for making me call my sister and double check.    The resort they just went to is Worldmark *Big Bear*.  Clearly I am resort-name-challenged.... 

Ann


----------



## swift (Jul 25, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> John - thank you so much for making me call my sister and double check.    The resort they just went to is Worldmark *Big Bear*.  Clearly I am resort-name-challenged....
> 
> Ann



This makes more since. Clear Lake is anything but clear.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 25, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> John - thank you so much for making me call my sister and double check.    The resort they just went to is Worldmark *Big Bear*.  Clearly I am resort-name-challenged....
> 
> Ann




LOL...I too wondered about your original reference to Clear Lake/Nice...while they try to call the area a resort, it's a real stretch... 

There is a real geographic difference between Clear Lake and Big Bear Lake...

Big Bear is here in Southern California and Clear Lake is up north.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 25, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> John - thank you so much for making me call my sister and double check.    The resort they just went to is Worldmark *Big Bear*.  Clearly I am resort-name-challenged....
> 
> Ann



I am so glad to hear that. We live just 90 minutes from Big Bear and have been there many times including a week at Lagonita timeshare. Big Bear is one our favorite places for a getaway.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whew, that was close.  My husband spent quite a bit of time on Clear Lake MANY years ago and he was of the mind that I should avoid it but, I now have a DD and a Brother in northern California.  I was thinking is it even possible my husband could be wrong (as he is SO MANY TIMES)???!!!  Not that we have identified Big Bear, I can certainly agree.  We had a wonderful vacation at Lagonita Lodge up there a couple of years ago.  All of us love being on the water-they have their own Marina.  My husband and kids even hired a fishing guide who picked them up at the Lodge.  Very cool!  (the road up is the only BEAR I saw!!) :hysterical:


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2009)

nightnurse613 said:


> Whew, that was close.  My husband spent quite a bit of time on Clear Lake MANY years ago and he was of the mind that I should avoid it but, I now have a DD and a Brother in northern California.  I was thinking is it even possible my husband could be wrong (as he is SO MANY TIMES)???!!!  Not that we have identified Big Bear, I can certainly agree.  We had a wonderful vacation at Lagonita Lodge up there a couple of years ago.  All of us love being on the water-they have their own Marina.  My husband and kids even hired a fishing guide who picked them up at the Lodge.  Very cool!  (the road up is the only BEAR I saw!!) :hysterical:



We stayed a week at Lagonita Lodge and we took my mother with us. We had a unit right at the edge of the lake on the 2nd floor with a great view. They had a boat tour that somehow we missed so they let us take the boat out by ourselves the next day for free. We toured all over the lake which was awesome. We were there the week of Oktoberfest which they held in September. We have also been many times for 2-3 night stays at various places. Our son used to participate in the 3 triathlons held every year at Big Bear.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 28, 2009)

Our first choice would be Worldmark Depot Bay on the Oregon Coast. The location is in between Newport and Lincoln City.

Eagle Crest is right in there with WM Depot Bay. If you like to golf its hard to beat this resort. The geographical area of this resort gives you access to all kinds of activities off resort.

Even though Painters Lodge in Campbell River B.C. is not a TS it is one of my favorite places to spend time.


----------



## london (Jul 28, 2009)

*Carlsbad Inn*

We stayed at the Carlsbad Inn about 10 years ago, and had a great time.

The resort sponsored a one day bus trip to Encinada Mexico, which was fun.

The units were very clean, with a mid week service. 

You could walk around town, and along the oceanfront walkway.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2009)

london said:


> We stayed at the Carlsbad Inn about 10 years ago, and had a great time.
> 
> The resort sponsored a one day bus trip to Encinada Mexico, which was fun.
> 
> ...




I don't mean to be picky but it is Ensenada Mexico.


----------



## london (Jul 28, 2009)

*Spelling*



John Cummings said:


> I don't mean to be picky but it is Ensenada Mexico.



Your correct spelling is noted. Thank you.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 28, 2009)

My family all stayed in Wyndam/Fairfield Flagstaff.   It was great and lots of things to do in the area. 

Not in the US but Banff Gate had tons of things to do for kids.  You could go hiking all day and I could rest on the balcony and the kids could do all kinds of things and knock themselves out.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 29, 2009)

Southern California 
Anywhere you are steps from the ocean is perfect for my family. 

Wyndham Oceanside Pier
Carlsbad Inn
Carlsbad Seapointe
Laguna Surf
So Cal Beach Club



Hawaii -- definitely Marriott Waiohai
Vegas - HGVC Flamingo


----------

